# Question for Those on Meds



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey all

I have had enough of this crippling anxiety. It's been months and I've watched my life go down the pooper because I'm just too anxious. Can anyone recommend a good anti-anxiety med that has worked well and has given minimal side effects and minimal withdrawals? Thanks so much.

Ken


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

Im taking Paxil cr right now and its wonderful. Its an AD belonging to the ssri class of drugs. Ive tolerated it quite well. Like all ssris theres a certain amount of sexual dysfunction but I can live with it. The downside to ssris is they take several weeks to begin to work and in the mean time they may even heighten anxiety states. If you can tough it out they work well for anxiety/panic and depression. ssris also work to correct the area of the brain theorized to cause alot of these problems. There is a withdrawal syndrome from ssris but if tapered properly it can be largely avoided and even if you have symptoms they usually only last a few weeks.

Some here may advise benzos but these drugs are highly addictive and are only a symptom "mask". They work immediately on anxiety(quite well), but the problem with this "quick fix" is you can become dependent in as little as 2 weeks of daily use. This class of drug is just fuel for the fire. Benzos are also known to have a very severe withdrawal syndrome that can be life-threatening and can become protracted and last months or even years. Its these reasons they should be largely avoided.

Joe


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

how does it work with your DP/DR? Does it make the DP/DR worse, or better? I believe that serotonin and DP/DR are related very closely, so I'm very interesed to see how Paxil or a related med affects it.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

i'm also on paxil, it works GREAT for anxiety, it's non addictive. In my case it also helped to reduce DP/DR witch 80%. Paxil has done wonders for me.
I think i'ts a much better med than every benzo there is


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

I havent seen Paxils full effect yet, but so far its reduced my anxiety/dp/dr significantly. Im PERSONALLY convinced that anxiety,depression and dp/dr are strictly biological and are all closely related to serotonin transmission somehow. I also believe most people in our situation can benefit from an ssri or other serotonin regulating drug, IF THEY ARE USED PROPERLY.

Joe


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

That's right Joe, use them proper and maybe long term, only thing that matters is that you give your brain the change to recover, don't stop taking meds until you'r ready for it.
Serotonin balance can be affected by a lot of things and meds is one of them


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Joe, I'm interested in the effect of Paxil for you and DutchMark - it seems it really has been a "miracle med" for both of you! I have been on antidepressant Remeron (mirtazapin) 30 mg since the spring 2001 and it has definitely cured my depression, which bothered me for 12 years. However, Remeron hasn't been in no way effective toward my DP/DR. I'm aware that those two antidepressants work in different ways, as Remeron doesn't belong to the group of SSRIs - so I am wondering if paroxetine might work for DP/DR also in my case :?: But cuz my current antidepressant seems to be working though, I hesitate to give Paxil a chance, as I'm afraid of becoming worse.

I'll probably ask about this from my psychiatrist next time I'll see her, but meanwhile I'd be most thankful if any of you other people - Joe or others - would have any ideas regarding this antidepressant thingy regarding DP/DR. Indeed most of all I would be thankful to know, what do you think about the pharmacological reasons behind, i.e. what makes Paxil work for DP in your case (and why Remeron doesn't work for my DP/DR). However, I notice that the same med that works for someone might not work for someone else due to different biological reasons, so I hesitate to try Paxil just cuz of depersonalization, as Remeron has been some kind of "miracle med" for my depression. Any ideas and/or enthusiasm toward telling me the possible pharmacological reasons behind different antidepressants?

Thanks, 
Ninnu


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I've never taken Paxil so can't comment on that one but have taken Cipramil/Celexa and Effexor. Few years ago, when I had bad panic attacks and what I now know was mild dp, I took Cipramil and it worked and also again a year later. However, this year, when I started to feel a bit anxious I started Cipramil again, to stop it before it got too bad. Nothing changed so the doc upped my dose and everything went a bit wrong. I had bad intermittent panic/dp episodes which led me to research it and find out about the condition. I had never had it like that before and it is interesting to note that dp is listed as a side effect of Cirpamil. However, I know I had experienced it before so I'm not sure I can blame Cipramil. I lost weight bcos of the nausea and frequent toilet trips. Also that jolting feeling occasionally.

Having come off it, fairly cold turkey (with no withdrawal probs) I defnitely felt better. This could be due to going onto Effexor almost immediately. I am feeling better on Effexor, more positive. The only side effects are being hungry all the time which I am enjoying after the Cipramil, and occasaional difficulty getting to sleep. It is a new drug of the SNRI group I think, it does the same as SSRI's but tackles the noradrenaline aswell. Anyone feel free to correct me on this, Im not 100% sure...

I think this Lamotrigine research is very interesting and sounds promising.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I've never taken Paxil so can't comment on that one but have taken Cipramil/Celexa and Effexor. Few years ago, when I had bad panic attacks and what I now know was mild dp, I took Cipramil and it worked and also again a year later. However, this year, when I started to feel a bit anxious I started Cipramil again, to stop it before it got too bad. Nothing changed so the doc upped my dose and everything went a bit wrong. I had bad intermittent panic/dp episodes which led me to research it and find out about the condition. I had never had it like that before and it is interesting to note that dp is listed as a side effect of Cirpamil. However, I know I had experienced it before so I'm not sure I can blame Cipramil. I lost weight bcos of the nausea and frequent toilet trips. Also that jolting feeling occasionally.

Having come off it, fairly cold turkey (with no withdrawal probs) I defnitely felt better. This could be due to going onto Effexor almost immediately. I am feeling better on Effexor, more positive. The only side effects are being hungry all the time which I am enjoying after the Cipramil, and occasaional difficulty getting to sleep. It is a new drug of the SNRI group I think, it does the same as SSRI's but tackles the noradrenaline aswell. Anyone feel free to correct me on this, Im not 100% sure...

I think this Lamotrigine research is very interesting and sounds promising.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I clearly need to learn how to use a computer. If I press the back button after adding a post, it adds the post again. You'd think after doing it once, I'd learn.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

If we could learn after making a mistake once, we wouldn't be here.

Most mental symptoms originate from the beating of one's head against the brick wall of reality so many times that the brain collapses.

grin,
J


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Ninnu,

I think Paxil works well for dp/dr because it works well for anxiety. Its the most potent of all the serotonin reuptake inhibitors and is known for its anxiolytic properties. If I were you Id talk to your doctor about combining remeron with Paxil. I guess its done quite often to potentiate the ssri plus remeron has some "blocking" action at certain receptors so it helps relieve the sexual dysfunction.

Joe


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

theres only one thing that works for me

alcohol........exercise helps while actually exercising but afterwards anxiety returns


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Alcohol used to work well for me too, but you cant go thru life drunk.

Joe


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

joe

i know i've only been taking sertraline fo just over two weeks(and in general i'm better than i was) but do you think its as good as the one you're taking. it's just that i haven't been able to find any positive stories about it. have you heard of any. also how long have you been taking the ssri? how long was it till you started feeling really better? i dont mean to hassle you


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

You or I havent felt the fulll effect from these drugs yet. Im just under 3 weeks so our situation is very similiar. I was just in such bad shape that I immediately felt a large difference but I still have a long road a head of me. From what Ive read Zoloft and Paxil are both very potent drugs and are very good at what they do. I wouldnt change anything. They claim it takes a full 8 weeks to get the full effect.

Joe


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks all.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks all.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Joe, thanks for advice! I'll ask my psychiatrist about the possible combination of Remeron and Paxil. It would be great if meds would have any effect on my DP/DR - or in fact on my hidden anxiety underneath the icy wall of DP/DR, which keeps the anxiety in control. Let's see...


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Joe, thanks for advice! I'll ask my psychiatrist about the possible combination of Remeron and Paxil. It would be great if meds would have any effect on my DP/DR - or in fact on my hidden anxiety underneath the icy wall of DP/DR, which keeps the anxiety in control. Let's see...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

I take Zoloft and the occasional Xanex when I get too anxious or start to feel "weird" (which is just anxiety, but it doesn't always feel like anxiety). I believe the Zoloft has helped but I do believe that the Xanex has also helped to keep things at bay.

I guess it's possible that I am undermedicated and could use an increase in my Zoloft or a different drug. I feel great most of the time. I think that is saying ALOT!!! I only feel the need to take a Xanex about once a month. When the dp/dr where still present and I wasn't feeling good at all, I did take it for a month straight with no withdrawl probllems and no addiction.

There are many women that have to take this for post partum anxiety and it is very helpful. There is one person who is going into treatment to get off of them. She started to abuse them quite regularly. I have also been to treatment with a gal that was addicted. Not fun. But if used in the limits, this can be a great drug for relief. That is my own experience anyway.

Carla


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

I take Zoloft and the occasional Xanex when I get too anxious or start to feel "weird" (which is just anxiety, but it doesn't always feel like anxiety). I believe the Zoloft has helped but I do believe that the Xanex has also helped to keep things at bay.

I guess it's possible that I am undermedicated and could use an increase in my Zoloft or a different drug. I feel great most of the time. I think that is saying ALOT!!! I only feel the need to take a Xanex about once a month. When the dp/dr where still present and I wasn't feeling good at all, I did take it for a month straight with no withdrawl probllems and no addiction.

There are many women that have to take this for post partum anxiety and it is very helpful. There is one person who is going into treatment to get off of them. She started to abuse them quite regularly. I have also been to treatment with a gal that was addicted. Not fun. But if used in the limits, this can be a great drug for relief. That is my own experience anyway.

Carla


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Heard 'news' about Remeron from my doctor today, and thus I must correct my fallacy about Remeron (mirtazapine) - it really is an SSRI, though I said it isn't earlier here in this thread. Well, I'm quite lazy about finding out the physiological/pharmacological stuff regarding meds, which is quite odd as I always have been interested in those things regarding recreational drugs. I just seem to be contented with the medical people's knowledge - and happen to remember the facts about meds only for a short period; then forget it all. Sorry... Indeed I should be more interested in my mental health and the meds that influence it.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Heard 'news' about Remeron from my doctor today, and thus I must correct my fallacy about Remeron (mirtazapine) - it really is an SSRI, though I said it isn't earlier here in this thread. Well, I'm quite lazy about finding out the physiological/pharmacological stuff regarding meds, which is quite odd as I always have been interested in those things regarding recreational drugs. I just seem to be contented with the medical people's knowledge - and happen to remember the facts about meds only for a short period; then forget it all. Sorry... Indeed I should be more interested in my mental health and the meds that influence it.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I did a small net search regarding antidepressants with my boyfriend yesterday evening, and according to it Remeron doesn't belong to the group of SSRIs. What should I believe now, the net or my doctor? Anybody there who'd like to educate me a bit? :shock:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I did a small net search regarding antidepressants with my boyfriend yesterday evening, and according to it Remeron doesn't belong to the group of SSRIs. What should I believe now, the net or my doctor? Anybody there who'd like to educate me a bit? :shock:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm a paxil girl...helped mostly with my sleep, time lapses, confusion/dissorientation/living in a cloud/dream...helped somewhat with my depression and anxiety.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm a paxil girl...helped mostly with my sleep, time lapses, confusion/dissorientation/living in a cloud/dream...helped somewhat with my depression and anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I am sorry to read about your anxiety. It is no fun, and so hard to explain to others who don't suffer from it.

I have been subject to anxiety since I was a child - even as a baby I am told I cried every night until I was over 5, which I am sure was anxiety related. I tried Paxil about 10 years ago, but without much effect. About two years ago my anxiety was so overwhelming my doctor prescribed Xanax. This gave me a Truly Enhanced Feeling of Unreality and also affected my balance so that I fell over on the floor when bending down to pick things up etc.

For me Prozac helps. I've been on 40mg a day since last December. I no longer feel crippling anxiety and fear day and night, which is an incredible relief. My feeling of unreality remains, and has taken on a serene air. I can see things aren't going well, but I don't give a fig, because it doesn't seem to be happening to me. I am hoping to be able to find my way out of this now that I am calmer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I am sorry to read about your anxiety. It is no fun, and so hard to explain to others who don't suffer from it.

I have been subject to anxiety since I was a child - even as a baby I am told I cried every night until I was over 5, which I am sure was anxiety related. I tried Paxil about 10 years ago, but without much effect. About two years ago my anxiety was so overwhelming my doctor prescribed Xanax. This gave me a Truly Enhanced Feeling of Unreality and also affected my balance so that I fell over on the floor when bending down to pick things up etc.

For me Prozac helps. I've been on 40mg a day since last December. I no longer feel crippling anxiety and fear day and night, which is an incredible relief. My feeling of unreality remains, and has taken on a serene air. I can see things aren't going well, but I don't give a fig, because it doesn't seem to be happening to me. I am hoping to be able to find my way out of this now that I am calmer.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Well there you go... different drugs work for different people. I am on klonopin and prozac currently... I believe they help me get through the day. I've been on and off different meds for about 8 yrs. The first time I stopped klonopin I stopped cold turkey and had absolutely no withdrawal symptoms. I stopped again more recently and just got headaches for awhile. I was on Paxil before and I think it helped with anxiety but did absolutely nothing for my DP, nothing has worked for that except alcohol...and a xanax once and awhile helps keep me out of the nuthouse, but then another poster says xanax caused extreme unreality symptoms. Also I had no withdrawals from paxil yet my boyfriend had horrible ones. So it's really hard to recommend something. Xanax is a quick fix for me, but it is definitely addictive and if you take it too much you have to take more the next time to get the same effect which is very bad. Klonopin is like xanax except instead of an almost immediate rush of calm it's more like a low, all-day get you by kinda calm.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Well there you go... different drugs work for different people. I am on klonopin and prozac currently... I believe they help me get through the day. I've been on and off different meds for about 8 yrs. The first time I stopped klonopin I stopped cold turkey and had absolutely no withdrawal symptoms. I stopped again more recently and just got headaches for awhile. I was on Paxil before and I think it helped with anxiety but did absolutely nothing for my DP, nothing has worked for that except alcohol...and a xanax once and awhile helps keep me out of the nuthouse, but then another poster says xanax caused extreme unreality symptoms. Also I had no withdrawals from paxil yet my boyfriend had horrible ones. So it's really hard to recommend something. Xanax is a quick fix for me, but it is definitely addictive and if you take it too much you have to take more the next time to get the same effect which is very bad. Klonopin is like xanax except instead of an almost immediate rush of calm it's more like a low, all-day get you by kinda calm.


----------

